# beautiful katydids!!!



## Kaddock (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought you all might like to see this!  

http://scienceblogs.com/zooillogix/2009/02...nk_katydids.php


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2009)

I must have them, my heart is skipping beats!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow... very cool! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## riegs22 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats crazy, Time to start thinking about trying some selective breeding on roaches.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 25, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## Griever (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I have seen everything now!, Designer insects :lol:


----------



## robelgado (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, those look incredible.


----------

